# Go Bradley!



## mle22 (1 August 2012)

What an amazing athlete.


----------



## Supertrooper (1 August 2012)

On the edge of my seat.........


----------



## Munchkin (1 August 2012)

Gold  And he doesn't even look tired! The others have all collapsed on the floor!


----------



## Supertrooper (1 August 2012)

Gold no. 2!!!!!!!!  and bronze it looks like xx


----------



## mle22 (1 August 2012)

Fantastic!!


----------



## Supertrooper (1 August 2012)

I'd be dead doing that and the rowing!!!


----------



## tasel (1 August 2012)

If I was half as fit as any of these athletes, I'd be happy...

Anyone want to grow sideburns now??? (I think we're mostly female, so I guess that borders on the impossible)


----------



## Fransurrey (1 August 2012)

You could always do what a few people did around Boxhill, Tasel...stick some on!


----------



## Dab (1 August 2012)

a legend in his own lifetime...


----------



## KautoStar1 (1 August 2012)

WIGGO !!!!!

BLOODY BRILLIANT.  AND WELL DONE CHRIS FROOME ON BRONZE.


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (1 August 2012)

Think the people in my local tack shop thought I was bonkers, I got out my car whooping when he won....I was sat in the car park for the last ten mins off the race, couldn't tear myself away. What a man. Oh and aparently he's shaving the sideburns off now he's won


----------



## tasel (1 August 2012)

ivandenisovich10 said:



			Oh and aparently he's shaving the sideburns off now he's won 

Click to expand...

Was that his motivation? Win gold or you'll be stuck with your sideburns... for the rest of your life... Well, it worked!!!


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (1 August 2012)

Some bike mag said he got a bit supersticious over them and couldn't bear to get rid of them before the race, just in case he didn't win!!


----------



## Kat (1 August 2012)

I thought he was challenging "the 'tache" for the special facial hair medal.


----------



## Lami (1 August 2012)

I was there today cheering wiggo and froome on! They wizz past really quickly and if you blink at the wrong time they've gone by!! Atmosphere was brilliant...but not a patch on Monday


----------



## armchair_rider (1 August 2012)

Brilliant by Wiggins and Froome (and Tony Martin is quite an acceptable silver medallist being as he used to lead out Cavendish when he rode for HTC).

It's been a good day for GB


----------



## pottamus (2 August 2012)

Wiggo is just amazing! Having watched the entire Tour de France and seen the pain those guys go through and then to get a gold...wow!!! Well done to the entire Sky team..


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (2 August 2012)

Oh I've just been told by cycling OH that the sideburns are staying


----------

